# Possible bricked bolt.



## D3fault121 (Jun 7, 2011)

So I think my bolt has been bricked. It will load up the htc splash screen and then reboot shortly after. I can load into Hboot but when I try to get into recovery it will open then immediately restart the phone. Any suggestions on how to fix this? Or any devs want to play around with finding a fix?


----------



## droidkevlar (Jul 1, 2011)

"D3fault121 said:


> So I think my bolt has been bricked. It will load up the htc splash screen and then reboot shortly after. I can load into Hboot but when I try to get into recovery it will open then immediately restart the phone. Any suggestions on how to fix this? Or any devs want to play around with finding a fix?


Not bricked. You will have to flash back to a stock image via hboot and then reroot again. I'm on my phone So i can't link to them but it's easy to find. Gl and report back.


----------



## bp328i (Jul 22, 2011)

droidkevlar said:


> Not bricked. You will have to flash back to a stock image via hboot and then reroot again. I'm on my phone So i can't link to them but it's easy to find. Gl and report back.


I hate to say it but this sounds just like mine when it bricked. I flashed the stock RUU and hboot and still got the same result. It would boot the the splash screen then reboot and the same with the stock recovery, reboot.

I hope the OP has a different end out come when they flash the stock RUU.


----------



## D3fault121 (Jun 7, 2011)

I just tried flashing the RUU and no luck. Will try downloading again and reflashing to make sure I had the complete file.


----------



## MrKleen (Jul 14, 2011)

What were you in the process of doing when this happened?


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

I would also try flashing the hboot img that installs the TWRP recovery.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## BennyJr (Jun 26, 2011)

Nope your bricked. Flash the stock ruu and go to Verizon


----------



## Ibrick (Jun 30, 2011)

"BennyJr said:


> Nope your bricked. Flash the stock ruu and go to Verizon


Bootloop of death.

Same issue here a while back.

Before you flash the OTA RUU get a hold of RHCP to see if you can pull the last command, also write down your serial number.

Sent from my cellular telephone


----------



## D3fault121 (Jun 7, 2011)

So I think I have tried everything I can. Oh well guess it happens and thats the risk we take.

And no I wasn't flashing something at the time. I had been running Gingeritis 3D VI for about a week or so and had no problems prior to this. The battery died (forgot to put it in airplane mode while working in the hanger that has like no service) and when I plugged it in to charge it started this bootlooping.

You win some you lose some. Thanks for the help everyone.


----------



## Ibrick (Jun 30, 2011)

Its a hardware issue within a cerain lot number of early phones.

Nothing you could have done to prevent it. MAYBE prolonged the inevitable is about it. On the plus side, its within the first year so its under manufacturers warranty. VZW will inspect the packaging, the phone itself, checking for abuse, make sure it turns on and move onto the next one. You'll get a replacement overnighted.

*edit* again, please don't flash the OTA until you attempt to pull the last command, and document the serial number.

Sent from my cellular telephone


----------



## kicker22004 (Jun 12, 2011)

Actually you may not be bricked....trust me before everyone starts bagging mine did this...jumps into recovery for 3-5 sec then crashes? Also fastboot stays on? What you should do is find the 1.70 ruin and flash it then save your battery I'm crashing and ill pm you tomorrow with what worked for me....then if it works for you well post it OK. Sorry just wanna test it before saying it because it sounds stupid but it worked for me..


----------



## villae81 (Aug 13, 2011)

Mine did that before! All I did was flash back to the stock ruu not the ruu that unroots your phone but the one that kerps you rooted but takes you back to stock but still rooted some dude name jcase from xda posted it Google it


----------



## villae81 (Aug 13, 2011)

Heres the website goodluck! http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1045103


----------



## villae81 (Aug 13, 2011)

One more thing check your SD card make sure its no corrupted format if it is


----------

